# My maltese eats tooooooo fast ! ! !



## ebonyqueen3 (Oct 17, 2005)

She is 7 months and you would think that we are starving her. 

She gets a good helping according to what the package and what the vet says. As a matter of fact, I always give her a little more, but she eats everytihing in one gulp.

HELP!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

At 7 months they are adolescents, growing fast and needing calories. Is she overweight? If not, I would feed her more. Mine free feed (meaning, they always have kibble availble, even though they get served a fresh chicken lunch and dinner). Neither of my Malts are overweight, in fact, they are just about right. They self regulate when they have plenty of food available and don't worry about having it taken away from them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I would be careful that she doesn't choke. My guys tend to eat fast also. I give them a portion of their food and then hold out the rest. Then I put some in a Busy Buddy Twist N Treat and let them get the rest of the food that way.... it helps slow them down. Busy Buddy Twist N Treat (Thanks for this idea, Marj!!)

[attachment=2320:attachment]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> She is 7 months and you would think that we are starving her.
> 
> She gets a good helping according to what the package and what the vet says. As a matter of fact, I always give her a little more, but she eats everytihing in one gulp.
> 
> ...


Rosie does that too!!! We feed her a good amount and she's always hungry, but I think thats just the way she is, she loves food.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I too free feed and never have that problem. Now mommy snacks are another story.

Mommy snacks.........where?














~Sassy


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> She is 7 months and you would think that we are starving her.
> 
> She gets a good helping according to what the package and what the vet says. As a matter of fact, I always give her a little more, but she eats everytihing in one gulp.
> 
> ...



Oh gawd, I thought Chloe was the only one that NEVER gets fed properly
















We call her our vacuum cleaner - she just gulps her food down. Sometimes if she is really really quick, she may even manages to choke once in a while!

Ive never seen a dog scoff its food so quickly. I tell her to slow down but no, she goes faster.

When she's finished, she comes over as if to say, 'any more mommy'.

We also call her our 'little piggy'










Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

haha.. aww.. I wish I had this problem.. what type of food are you feeding?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> haha.. aww.. I wish I had this problem.. what type of food are you feeding?[/B]


I was going to ask the very same question because Scooby is such a picky eater he will never choke on his food because we have to convince him to eat it







I have never had such a fuss bum in my life, it's like he doesn't care if he never eats and yet he is not under weight either and is quite healthy so I guess what ever he does eventually eat is enough to satisfy him


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango is 4 months old and just started having this problem lately. He eats SO fast!!! I think Tango just likes food right now!


----------

